# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  بهترین دانشگاه های جهان

## rezasys

سلام

رتبه بندی بهترین دانشگاه های جهان از دیدگاه وبسایت معتبر Times Higher Education در سال 2017
 این رتبه بندی دانشگاه ها بر اساس آموزش, تحقیقات, ارتباط با صنعت و مقالات ارزشیابی شده است

*رتبه اول*
دانشگاه آکسفورد
95.0 امتیاز
دانشگاه آکسفورد (University of Oxford) که در شهر آکسفورد در منطقه آکسفورد شایر انگلستان قرار دارد، قدیمی‌ترین دانشگاهانگلیسی‌زبان جهان به‌شمار می‌رود. با این که تاریخ دقیق تأسیس این دانشگاه معلوم نیست اما قدیمی‌ترین اسناد باقی‌مانده از گذشته نشان می‌دهد که از سال ۱۰۹۶ فرایند آموزش در آکسفورد جریان داشته‌است. که به همین دلیل، آکسفورد قدیمی‌ترین دانشگاه در منطقه انگلیسی زبان و دومین دانشگاه قدیمی در جهان (بعد از دانشگاه بولونیا) شناخته می‌شود.


*رتبه دوم*
مؤسسه فناوری کالیفرنیا
94.3 امتیاز
مؤسسه فناوری کالیفرنیا (به انگلیسی: California Institute of Technology) مشهور به CalTech دانشگاهی است خصوصی، تحقیقاتی و معتبر که در پاسادنا در ایالت کالیفرنیا قرار دارد. این دانشگاه در سال ۱۸۹۱ تأسیس شد. این مؤسسه ۲۱۰۰ دانشجو دارد که از این تعداد ۹۰۰ نفر در مقطع کارشناسی در حال تحصیل هستند. آزمایشگاه پیشرانهٔ جت که متعلق به ناسا می‌باشد تحت ادارهٔ این دانشگاه می‌باشد.


*رتبه سوم*
دانشگاه استنفورد
93.8 امتیاز
دانشگاه استنفورد یا دانشگاه استانفور (به انگلیسی: Stanford University) یکی از معتبرترین دانشگاه‌های جهان است که دراستنفورد، در نزدیکی شهر سانفرانسیسکو در ایالت کالیفرنیا در کشور آمریکا قرار دارد. این دانشگاه دارای دانشکده‌های علوم، بازرگانی، حقوق، پزشکی و مهندسی است. این دانشگاه با ضریب پذیرش ۴٫۷٪، به عنوان رقابتی‌ترین دانشگاه جهان شناخته می‌شود.


*رتبه چهارم*
دانشگاه کمبریج
93.6 امتیاز
دانشگاه کمبریج (به انگلیسی: University of Cambridge) در شهر کمبریج (بریتانیا) در کناره رودخانهٔ کَم، واقع شده‌است. این دانشگاه در سال ۱۲۰۹ تأسیس شده و دومین دانشگاه قدیمی در منطقه انگلیسی زبان و سومین دانشگاه قدیمی در جهان به شمار می‌آید.


*رتبه پنجم*
مؤسسه فناوری ماساچوست
93.4 امتیاز
مؤسسهٔ فناوری ماساچوست (به انگلیسی: Massachusetts Institute of Technology) مشهور به ام‌آی‌تی، دانشگاه خصوصی واقع در شهر کمبریج، در ایالت ماساچوست آمریکا است، که دارای پنج دانشکده اصلی، یک کالج و ۳۲ گروه آموزشی می‌باشد. این دانشگاه معمولاً با نام اختصاری آن، یعنی ام‌آی‌تی (MIT) شناخته می‌شود.


*رتبه ششم*
دانشگاه هاروارد
92.7 امتیاز
دانشگاه هاروارد (به انگلیسی: Harvard University) یک دانشگاه خصوصی در شهر کمبریج ایالت ماساچوست در ایالات متحدهٔ آمریکا است. قسمت‌هایی از دانشگاه هاروارد مثل دانشکدهٔ پزشکی و دانشکدهٔ بازرگانی در شهر مجاور کمبریج یعنی بوستون قرار دارد. این دانشگاه اولین مؤسسهٔ آموزش عالی در کشور آمریکا و همچنین اولین بنیاد در آمریکای شمالی به شمار می‌رود


*رتبه هفتم*
دانشگاه پرینستون
90.2 امتیاز
دانشگاه پرینستون (به انگلیسی: Princeton University) در شهر پرینستون واقع در ایالت نیوجرسی، ایالات متحدهٔ آمریکاست.
این دانشگاه چهارمین دانشگاه قدیمی در ایالات متحده آمریکا و یکی از پرافتخارترین دانشگاه‌های جهان است. پرینستون را می‌توان خانهٔ استادان بزرگ فیزیک و ریاضی هم‌چون آلبرت اینشتین دانست.


*رتبه هشتم*
کالج سلطنتی لندن
90.0 امتیاز
کالج سلطنتی لندن یا امپریال کالج لندن (به انگلیسی: Imperial College London) یکی از معتبرترین موسسات آموزش عالی بریتانیا و جهان در زمینه‌های مهندسی، علوم پزشکی و اقتصاد است.
این دانشگاه واقع در کنزینگتون جنوبی در مرکز لندن واقع است، که ورودی اصلی دانشگاه در خیابان نمایشگاه اکسیبیشن رود قرار دارد.

9
انستیتو تکنولوژی فدرال زوریخ
89.3 امتیاز
انستیتو تکنولوژی فدرال زوریخ (به آلمانی: Eidgen�ssische Technische Hochschule Z�rich)، یکی از دانشگاه‌های مهم کشور سوئیس است که مرکز آن در شهر زوریخ قرار گرفته‌است.
این دانشگاه همچنین در فهرست �برترین دانشگاه‌های جهان� که توسط موسسه اروپایی تحقیقات دانشگاهی انجام شد، در ردهٔ ۵ جهان قرار دارد.( رده بندی جدید در اوایل 2017 صورت گرفته)  درحال حاضر بیش از ۱۷۰۰۰ دانشجو از ۸۰ کشور جهان در مقاطع مختلف مشغول تحصیل هستند. جایگاه این دانشگاه در بین برترین‌های جهان، در رشته‌های مهندسی، ردهٔ ۶ جهان  و در رشته‌های علوم و ریاضیات، ردهٔ ۱۵ جهان می‌باشد. این دانشگاه برندهٔ ۲۱ جایزهٔ نوبل  را در لوح افتخارات خود دارد که میتوان از آلبرت اینشتین و ریچارد ارنست و ریچارد اف. هک نام برد.




دانشگاه کالیفرنیا، برکلی10
88.9 امتیاز
دانشگاه کالیفرنیا، برکلی مشهور به دانشگاه برکلی (به انگلیسی: University of California, Berkeley) (که به اسم‌های یوسی برکلی،برکلی، کل، کل برکلی و کالیفرنیا نیز شناخته می‌شود) در شرق خلیج سان‌فرانسیسکو و در شهر برکلی (در ایالت کالیفرنیا) قرار دارد. این دانشگاه که در سال ۱۸۶۸ تأسیس شده است، قدیمی‌ترین دانشگاه در سیستم دانشگاه‌های کالیفرنیا است و به‌همین دلیل به‌خصوص در رقابت‌های ورزشی از آن با نام کوتاه‌شدهٔ �کالیفرنیا� و گاهی �کَل� (Cal) یاد می‌شود.





دانشگاه شیکاگو11
88.9 امتیاز
دانشگاه شیکاگو (به انگلیسی: University of Chicago) از معتبرترین دانشگاه‌های جهان است و در ایالت ایلینوی در آمریکا واقع است. این دانشگاه به تنهایی با ۸۲ برنده جایزه نوبل در تاریخ عجین بوده است. این دانشگاه مشاهیر متعددی اعم از دانش آموختگان و اساتید مجرب زیادی را در خود جای داده است. باراک اوباما، رئیس جمهور سابق ایالات متحده آمریکا از سال ۱۹۹۲ تا ۲۰۰۴ به تدریس دروس حقوق اساسی در دانشکده حقوق این دانشگاه، اشتغال داشته است.
دانشگاه شیکاگو یکی از بزرگ‌ترین کلکسیون‌های باستان‌شناختی متعلق به تخت جمشید را داراست. این مؤسسه که مؤسسه خاورشناسی دانشگاه شیکاگو نام دارد به حدی شهرت دارد که دادگاه فدرال آمریکا سعی در استرداد این گنج و تصاحب آن به نفع صدمه دیدگان ناشی از حملات تروریستی انتحاری در اسرائیل را داشته است که ناموفق بود.




دانشگاه ییل12
88.2 امتیاز
دانشگاه ییل (به انگلیسی: Yale University) از قدیمی‌ترین و معتبرترین دانشگاه‌های آمریکا و جهان به حساب می‌آید. دانشگاه ییل، دانشگاهی خصوصی است که در سال ۱۷۰۱ میلادی در شهر نیوهیون ایالت کنتیکت آمریکا تأسیس شد.
براساس آمار سال ۲۰۰۸ یواس‌نیوز این دانشگاه در رتبه دوم در بین ۲۰۰ دانشگاه جهان انتخاب شده‌است. بسیاری از روسای جمهور آمریکا و همچنین سران دولتی از جمله بیل کلینتون، جورج دبلیو بوش، جان کری و هیلاری کلینتون از این دانشگاه فارغ‌التحصیل گردیده‌اند.




دانشگاه پنسیلوانیا13
87.1 امتیاز
دانشگاه پنسیلوانیا (به انگلیسی: University of Pennsylvania) مشهور به یو.پن (UPenn) از قدیمی‌ترین و معتبرین دانشگاه‌هایآمریکا و جهان به حساب می‌آید.
این دانشگاه عضو آیوی لیگ بوده، و در سال ۱۷۴۰ تأسیس و در شهر فیلادلفیا قرار دارد و از لحاظ قدمت چهارمین دانشگاه قدیمی آمریکا محسوب می‌شود. دانشگاه پنسیلوانیا نخستین دانشگاه آمریکاییست که به شکل همزمان رشته‌هایی در مقطع کارشناسی و تحصیلات تکمیلی ارائه نموده است. در ده سال اخیر ۹ نفر از اساتید و فارغ‌التحصیلان دانشگاه پنسیلوانیا موفق به کسب جایزه نوبل شده‌اند و در سال ۲۰۱۰ این دانشگاه در بین پنج دانشگاه برتر تحقیقاتی آمریکا جای گرفت.




دانشگاه کالیفرنیا، لس‌آنجلس14
86.6 امتیاز
دانشگاه کالیفرنیا، لس آنجلس (به انگلیسی: University of California, Los Angeles) مشهور به یوسی‌ال‌ای (به انگلیسی: UCLA)، از معتبرترین دانشگاه‌های تحقیقاتی-عمومی آمریکا و جهان به‌شمار می‌آید. این دانشگاه در ناحیه وست وود شهر لس‌آنجلس از ایالت کالیفرنیا واقع است. این دانشگاه ۳۳۷ رشته تحصیلی را در مقطع کارشناسی و تحصیلات تکمیلی ارائه می‌کند و با پذیرش ۲۹۰۰۰ دانشجو در مقطع کارشناسی و ۱۳۰۰۰ دانشجو در مقاطع تحصیلات تکمیلی بیشترین تعداد ثبت نام دانشجو را در ایالت کالیفرنیا دارد. بعلاوه، این دانشگاه بیشترین تعداد متقاضی پذیرش را در میان دانشگاه‌های دنیا در پاییز سال ۲۰۱۴ داشته‌است.




کالج دانشگاهی لندن15
86.5 امتیاز
کالج دانشگاهی لندن (به انگلیسی: University College London) معروف به یو سی ال UCL، دانشگاهی دولتی و تحقیقاتی در بریتانیا می‌باشد که پردیس دانشگاهی اصلی آن در منطقهٔ بلومزبری، در شهر لندن واقع است. این دانشگاه یک کالج مستقل و قدیمی‌ترین بخش دانشگاه لندن بوده و یکی از دو کالج بنیانگذار آن است. یوسی‌ال در ۱۸۲۶ میلادی تحت نام دانشگاه لندن و به عنوان جایگزینی سکولار برای دانشگاه‌هایآکسفورد و کمبریج تأسیس شد؛ لذا پذیرش در این دانشگاه بدون توجه به دین و اعتفاد دانشجویان صورت می‌گرفت. شعار دانشگاه یوسی‌ال نیز بر این سیاست تأکید دارد: �بگذارید همه آنانی بیایند که با شایستگی خود، سزاوار بهترین پاداش‌ها هستند.�





منبع topstars.ir

----------


## Mobina77

هاروارد 6؟ :Yahoo (77): 
البته اینایی که رتبه بندی میکنن هیچوقت نتایجشون عین هم نیست

----------


## JOEY_DEX

اینا هر سه بخش پزشکی و انسانی و فنی رو باهم مخلوط مقایسه کردن
وگرنه mitکه تو فنی سروره :Yahoo (79):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Zahraa.a.p

ام آی تی و هاروارد پنج و شیش؟؟ :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 
عجبز :Yahoo (110):

----------

